# New Keyboard And Mouse On G5



## spitty27 (Jul 13, 2003)

I was cuztomizing my next 1.8 g5, and i noticed this::

Summary
 1.8GHz PowerPC G5
 512MB DDR400 SDRAM (PC3200) - 2x256
 250GB Serial ATA - 7200rpm
 ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
 Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 74 (17" CRT) - Black
 AirPort Extreme Card
 SuperDrive (DVD-R/CD-RW)
* Apple Keyboard & Apple Mouse* - U.S. English
 Mac OS X - U.S. English


notice it says apple keyboard and apple mouse, and NOT apple PRO keyboard and apple PRO mouse, like:

Summary
 1.25GHz w/ 1MB L3 Cache
 512MB DDR333 SDRAM (PC2700) -1 DIMM
 160GB Ultra ATA drive
 Optical 1 - Apple SuperDrive (DVD-R/CD-RW)
 Optical 2 - None
 NVIDIA GeForce4 Titanium dual-display w/128MB DDR
 56K internal modem
* Apple Pro Keyboard* - U.S. English
 Mac OS - U.S. English


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Jul 13, 2003)

It's a known fact... its a different keyboard that came out with the eMacs
The mouse is the same


----------



## voice- (Jul 13, 2003)

Ugh, why don't they just change the 1-button mouse already!?!
Cut a deal with Logitech or Microsoft, both have 5-button mice that match the design of the G5 PowerMac perfectly...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 13, 2003)

The new mouse is not the same.  It's slightly modified so that it doesn't have the pointless dial on the bottom anymore.  

btw, I saw the new keyboard and mouse irl on an iMac, and I really prefer the old keyboard a lot more.    It's a lot nicer than the new one.


----------



## WinWord10 (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *The new mouse is not the same.  It's slightly modified so that it doesn't have the pointless dial on the bottom anymore.
> 
> btw, I saw the new keyboard and mouse irl on an iMac, and I really prefer the old keyboard a lot more.    It's a lot nicer than the new one. *



Actually, it's not completely pointless. 

From my experience...

Moving it to the + makes the mouse easier to move, but harder to click on if it's on a hard, flat surface.

Moving it to the - makes the mouse easier to click, but harder to move when on a hard, flat surface.

The differences are slight, and the improvement of + over - is marginal, but it's not completely useless.

Ofcourse, I could be just be imagining this, and the +0 and - might be for something totally different, but I think I'm right.


----------



## Arden (Jul 13, 2003)

Cut a deal with Microsoft!  Yeah right.

Hehe...

But I agree.  Apple should definitely offer a multiple-button mouse as an option at least.  I think they should also make their keyboards multimedia keyboards, with programmable buttons at the top, like other computer makers.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 13, 2003)

The dial on the bottom adjusts the hardness of the clicking mechanism. It's subtle, but if you have an especially heavy or light hand, it's helpful.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 13, 2003)

::Just tried it out::  Hey, that's pretty cool  .  I think I like the + setting.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jul 13, 2003)

I think we're gonna see a new mouse and keyboard, possibly bluetooth enabled.

I read that there is code for this in the foreign versions of Panther, but I haven't looked personally.


----------



## pyroboy (Jul 13, 2003)

Do you know why Microsoft and everyone else came out with a two-button mouse?

Because Apple has the patent on a one-button mouse.


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

i like 2 clicks better..... that way i can use one hand to do a lot  of things. But i love the look of the pro mouse (i have one!), but looks can be descieving.
The pro mouse needs a scroll wheel though!


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 13, 2003)

logitech needs to pair up with apple to make the pro mouse split halfway down so it still has the same feel, but two button like that. and also scroll in b/w


----------



## Androo (Jul 13, 2003)

i have a logitech mouse

that's a good idea! logitech is the best compay for mice, in my opinion.

Fireworks FX should team up with apple to do wonderful things!


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah i had a logitech trackman wheel wireless..and it broke lol.........not too great. but it was great while it lasted. now im with a microsoft wheel mouse optical...and this one kicks ass, but i'd rather it NOT be microCRAP. im sure logitech has an equivilent...if not better.


----------



## uoba (Jul 14, 2003)

Kensington do great mice, and they are always first to get their drivers out (where right there the minute OS X came out!)


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 14, 2003)

Actually, Microsoft's mice are made by HP. MS just puts their name on them...

I really would like to see Apple strike a deal with Kensington to have them make an Apple Multi-Button ScrollWheel Pro Mouse, and offer it as a BTO option on all Macs, and make it standard equipment on the PowerMac. 

I fully understand keeping a one button mouse for the consumer models. But for the Power Mac, which is a pro machine, there's no getting around needing a second button and a scrollwheel. The OS supports it, so let's have an Apple branded option...


----------



## Go3iverson (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a Kensington cordless mouse at work.  Has 2 main buttons, a sensor track pad and a smaller button below that in the middle.

Love it!

Has the grey look to it as well.  ;-)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 14, 2003)

So what does the new "G5" keyboard look like?  I'm used to typing on the B & W keyboard that is not quite the full-size keyboard that comes with the G4.  The B & W keyboard is missing the Home, Insert, Delete, Page Up, Page Down keys.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, at WWDC, they had eMac keyboards with them, but I doubt they'll ship with those.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2003)

Logitech mice themselves are nice, but their software is a nightmare.  Kensington's stuff is nice, and their software is the best I've ever seen.  Only problem with the Kensington mice, which they seem to refuse to address but would have to for Apple, is that the button clicks are too damn hard.  Adjustability would be nice.

Apple really does need a multi-button mouse, or at least a wheel.  OS X has such nice native support for both second buttons and wheels.  I want to see what Steve Jobs uses at his desk.


----------



## MDLarson (Jul 14, 2003)

Apple definately needs to forget about their patented one-button mouse.  I've heard about too many PC users who think Macs only use one button, and don't like it.  It's like a revelation to them when I tell them that OS X supports 2 button mice natively.

To those who advocate a one button mouse for simplicity... hey, one more mouse button isn't that much more complex!


----------



## monktus (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that Logitech made the original USB puck mice (or was it the keyboards) , I'd be surprised if apple don't use them or another peripheral company to manufacture the more recent keyboards and mice. I moved to a Logitech optical mouse recently and it has made a big difference, especially in OSX. I think that even if Apple don't drop the single button optical mouse they should at least team up with Logitech, Kensington or whoever and supply different options when ordering. Or just get them to manufacture a new 2 button/scrollwheel Apple branded mouse. If they really want to keep one button fair enough, but letting users, especially new users and switchers know about the alternatives would be benificial.


----------



## monktus (Jul 14, 2003)

Btw MDLarsson, I'm curious about your signature, why does evolutionism degrade me? I don't mind being evolved from a monkey, I like monkeys


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2003)

I am 99% sure the Pro Keyboard is made by Mitsumi.  I think the stupid iMac one before that was made by another company.


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 14, 2003)

the "stupid iMac one" was also used on the B & W G3..., and was replaced with the Pro Keyboard on the PowerMac Quicksilver (I believe) and the Indigo iMacs.


----------



## monktus (Jul 14, 2003)

I've got one too with my G4 sawtooth. It sucks  The pro came in with the Cube as far as I can remember, also the optical mouse. The old mice were heinous!


----------



## uoba (Jul 14, 2003)

Geez, don't get me started on those puck (sure I misspelt that ) mice! Hate them hate them hate them!! They would rotate in your hand the more you used them (longer than a minute!!)


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember someone actually came out with an oval-shaped holder that you would insert the puck mouse into.  Whenever I would use a puck mouse I would never have it pointed correctly.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 14, 2003)

lol. Am I the only one who did not get disoriented with the puck mouse? The later ones have indentations in the button, so you always know where the button is by feel.

In regards to MDLarson's "Evolutionism degrades you"...

Ferris Beuler: "To quote the great John Lennon, "A person should not believe in an 'ism,' he should believe in himself. Wise words. After all, he was the walrus. I could be the walrus, it still wouldn't change the fact that I have to bum rides to school."


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2003)

adam, I also liked the hockey puck mice...they were good to use if you used them the right way (and didn't cover it with your hand...)


----------



## spitty27 (Jul 14, 2003)

it was always better to use than my Pismo's trackpad while playing unreal tournament. but now i got my micro$oft wheel mouse optical, and it works beautifully.


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

My iMac has gone through three different mice since I got it.  It came with the default hockey puck rat, which I found abhorrent but usable.  Then, my dad got me a Pro optical mouse, but I wanted one with more buttons, so I got a Starlogic 8D mouse with a trackball for a wheel.

The iMac still has the default keyboard, though.  It's missing the End, (forward) Delete, and F13-F15 keys, though it still has that f*cking, annoying as hell help key.  FYI, with special regards to Chem Geek, it has all the buttons he listed except Delete.

I finished the JUne issue of Macworld recently (yes, I do get behind on these magazines), and I found the opinion in the back by Matt Deatherage quite interesting.  He said that Apple made a lot of the changes to the OS, like putting in certain features and taking out others, because the Next people wanted OS X to be just like Next.  Apple may be taking the same stance with the mouse, this is how they do it and that's that, which is really stupid.  Send your opinions to Apple, and maybe we can get them to change something.


----------



## tyma (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Ugh, why don't they just change the 1-button mouse already!?!*



Actually, I *like* the one-button mouse.  I have an MS Trackball Explorer both at work and at home.  The Apple Pro Mouse that came with my eMac is WAY more precise and smooth than the Trackball Explorer.

I'm supposed to be using trackballs as I developed symptoms of CTS last year, but I use the Pro mouse at home instead.

Tim.


----------



## voice- (Jul 15, 2003)

Go to the store and buy a Logitech 500MX (or other MS or Logitech optical corded mouse), go home, plug it in and use it for a week. Then tell me you prefer the Apple Pro mouse...


----------



## tyma (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Go to the store and buy a Logitech 500MX (or other MS or Logitech optical corded mouse), go home, plug it in and use it for a week. Then tell me you prefer the Apple Pro mouse... *



Oh, sure, there's probably better mice/trackballs out there, I'm not arguing that.  But for a "stock" mouse, it is really nice and is way better than the MS Trackball Explorer.

Tim.


----------



## Racer D (Jul 16, 2003)

I really do like the whole mouse being 1 big button concept. but on the other hand multi-button mouce is quite useful.

when I first got this apple pro mouse I thought the 2 things on the side are reallt buttons (pro mouse users prolly know what I'm talkin bout) you think apple could make these two into buttons?
now that would be really perfect and really apple


----------



## adambyte (Jul 16, 2003)

Those two things on the side can't be buttons.... those are needed for support, so when you're picking the mouse up off of the desk while you holding down the mouse button to drag something, you have something besides the "button" to hold on to.

Apple engineers think of everything.


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, everything except adding more buttons!

As a mouse, the Apple Pro is a fine, quality mouse.  But compared to other mice, it can't stack up for professional use.  It's only got 1 button, and I think it's heavier than my Starlogic mouse.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 16, 2003)

I just hope they don't do something insanely stupid like build a "brushed metal" mouse and keyboard...  I'll be seriously considering jumping the Mac ship the day that the Mac world goes completely grey. Lately it's been like they're trying to bring "bland" back into style...


----------



## tyma (Jul 17, 2003)

So last night I'm watching TV and a Gateway commercial comes on.  I think to myself, "you know, Apple needs to get their commercials on again."

Sure 'nuff, about 15 minutes goes by, and here's this commercial from Apple advertising the G5.  I tried to look as close as I could because of this thread, and it looks like the G5 in the commercial has the same keyboard my eMac does.

*shrug*

Tim.


----------



## Reality (Jul 17, 2003)

That is to bad. I own a eMac and one of the first problems I had hocking everything up was the short USB Cord the keyboards have. I would at lest desire it to be twice as long.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reality _
> *That is to bad. I own a eMac and one of the first problems I had hocking everything up was the short USB Cord the keyboards have. I would at lest desire it to be twice as long. *



Didn't it come with that extension?


----------



## tyma (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Didn't it come with that extension? *



Mine didn't.  But one of the first things I did was replace it with an ergonomic keyboard.

Tim.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyma _
> *Mine didn't.  But one of the first things I did was replace it with an ergonomic keyboard.
> *



Weird.  The Pro Keyboards, at least, come with the extension.  It's proprietary to the keyboard, though; it has a notch on the plug so it won't work with any other USB device that I know of.

But then again the eMac is all-in-one, so I guess it wouldn't need a long cord.


----------



## Arden (Jul 17, 2003)

Unless you have an external monitor, or sit far away from the computer...


----------

